# A few cranks i painted up



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Im just getting started with the whole air brush deal and man is it addicting! Ive only painted 5 baits for myself but quite a few for buddys. Now its time to load my box up with some that ive painted. Most are mimics of colors already out there but a few i have dreamed up. Heres some that ive done.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I believe that may be my next venture. I've done the bass jig thing and the smallmouth and walleye hair jig thing. It's either going to be painting or plastics next.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks! Is surprisingly easy to do (not sure how it is with one of the cheap air brushes but a little nicer one works good). Unreal how many things you find that you can use for a stincil to paint around for designs


----------

